# Can I use Frontline Plus in conjunction with Revolution (HW)?



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I'm using Revolution for Heartworm protection, and understand it stops fleas but not ticks. I'm trying some homemade options but when Henry goes to kennels I want to ensure that he's protected from ticks - the kennels are in a wooded area and I don't want to rely on the staff using my homemade options or checking for ticks. So can I use Frontline Plus for tick prevention in conjunction with Revolution, or is there another tick repellent people can recommend.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I would ask your vet, it's possible to overdose your dog on flea medication. Maybe consider switching from revolution to frontline, and using an oral heart worm medication?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I know there's a tick collar that we used to sell at the vet called Preventic. I wonder if something like that would be an option for the short times he will be kenneled? I'd ask your vet about doubling up Frontline and Revolution. I know in times of really bad flea infestations, you can use both Frontline and Advant(age/ix), staggered so halfway through the month of Frontline you dose the other one... but I'd just check with your vet!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Kyndall54 said:


> I would ask your vet, it's possible to overdose your dog on flea medication. Maybe consider switching from revolution to frontline, and using an oral heart worm medication?


I second this idea, I use a generic Frontline in conjunction with Iverhart and it works great. My dogs still get ticks but it's never more than one or two at a time and they hardly ever get a chance to latch on because they're repelled.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I was told by my vet that giving Frontline and then giving Revolution two weeks later was just fine and the two wouldn't interact at all, and it turned out to be true for my dogs. But it's best to also ask your own vet.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

An even "safer" bet would be to call the respective 800 numbers... I believe that most flea meds are OK to apply successively, but the customer service reps are very helpful to suggest.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

That's a great idea Hanksimon - will give them a call. Frontline isn't sold in Canada so my current vet doesn't know anything about it, and would charge me $$$ to find out, and even then not sure I would be confident in her response.... She seems to have a very limited view of medications and only knows what the reps tell her. Yep - I need to find a new vet!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Im in that boat too, I use Revolution for HW due to it being ivermectin free but it doesn't stop the ticks and ticks are bad here. When I get tge extra money Im going to get the test to rule out and MDR1 issues but dont know what to do until then.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ask about the scalibor collar. I use that for tick prevention in conjunction with Revolution (they actually sell them together sometimes). It does take a couple weeks on the dog to get to full strength.


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

I would ask your vet for sure. Both my dogs are under 10 lb, I don't know if size matters but my vet won't let me use both, he said I would be overdosing my dogs. I have been using revolution in the late fall and winter and switching to heart guard and a flea/tick topical in the warmer months.


----------

